# Camo-Beaut. Golden Ret. Male in IN Kill Shelter!!



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He doesn't look any older than about 6-7 months. What a sweet face he has!


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Gorgeous!!! Have you heard back from any Ind. rescues??


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

He's gorgeous. Sure wish someone here would snatch him up..... we haven't had a transport in a while and he certainly looks well worth a trip to his forever home.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

fostermom said:


> He doesn't look any older than about 6-7 months. What a sweet face he has!


Took the words right out of my mouth! Most definitely, still has that "puppy face" look, what a sweetie!

Yup, You're right P & M mom, we are over due for a transport.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Cute little guy who looks scared out of his wits.I would be too if I was in a kill shelter.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Any word yet on possible rescue?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I wish I could take him!!

Surely someone will want this beautiful baby! He looks so scared and sweet!!!!

I sure hope a rescue shows up! Can Joanne just pull him? Surely someone will take him!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Debles said:


> I wish I could take him!!
> 
> Surely someone will want this beautiful baby! He looks so scared and sweet!!!!
> 
> I sure hope a rescue shows up! Can Joanne just pull him? Surely someone will take him!


I was thinking the same thing.... sure wish our inn weren't full. He is just SO precious. Wasn't there someone in CA looking for a young dog ???????


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, yes, there is a board member in CA looking. She lives in the Eastern Sierra Nevada of CA, her is the thread:

I'm pm'd her to come take a look at Camo. I know this board can pull together transport to get him to her if she wants him!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=38031


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Yes, yes, there is a board member in CA looking. She lives in the Eastern Sierra Nevada of CA, her is the thread:
> 
> I'm pm'd her to come take a look at Camo. I know this board can pull together transport to get him to her if she wants him!
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=38031


That's right. I left a message with Margaret (Cam's Mom) too since I think she was working with her and perhaps had a way to get the info to her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bump for Camo!

I jsut emld. the IN and IL G.R. Rescues.
Can't I'm at work!!:no:

Deeogee on this forum can pull him if someone has rescue for him!!!


----------



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

*Too late--he's already been adopted!!*

I'll call the shelter today to see if I can get him out of there. Keep looking for a home for him. I just found a Golden in SE IL for my brother in NJ
before I saw Camo--so I have to pick him up next week too, AND get him to central Jersey. Did someone say they wanted to do a transport??? LOL. I could use the help for Buddy. I also emailed Camo to them---but so far he's ignoring me. 2 dogs is just as easy to transport as 1.

Just called-- he's already ADOPTED!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

deeogee1 said:


> I'll call the shelter today to see if I can get him out of there. Keep looking for a home for him. I just found a Golden in SE IL for my brother in NJ
> before I saw Camo--so I have to pick him up next week too, AND get him to central Jersey. Did someone say they wanted to do a transport??? LOL. I could use the help for Buddy. I also emailed Camo to them---but so far he's ignoring me. 2 dogs is just as easy to transport as 1.


Oh bless you. Please let us know when you have him out. I so wish I was in a position to have another, but we're at our limit with 4. I really hope we can find him a good forum home. I've really fallen for that little face !!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

deeogee1 said:


> I'll call the shelter today to see if I can get him out of there. Keep looking for a home for him. I just found a Golden in SE IL for my brother in NJ
> before I saw Camo--so I have to pick him up next week too, AND get him to central Jersey. Did someone say they wanted to do a transport??? LOL. I could use the help for Buddy. I also emailed Camo to them---but so far he's ignoring me. 2 dogs is just as easy to transport as 1.
> 
> Just called-- he's already ADOPTED!!


 
GREAT NEWS  
Thanks for the update n him Joanne


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Just talked to Krystle. If someone can pull him out and a transport can be arranged, one of us will take him. At this point Krystle doesn't want to commit sight unseen, which is good in my view. If he comes to me I would take him as a rescue, and so might adopt him out.

He is guarenteed a home, and a great one.

Margaret


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am glad he got adopted, but sad he didn't get one with one of us. Sure hope he has wonderful furever home that will love, spoil and dote on him. Good luck Camo..... you are such a good boy.


----------



## Krystle (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey everyone, thanks for thinking of me and offering to transport such a long way. He's a cutie and I hope the new home he has is wonderful. I knew he wouldn't stay long in there, too pretty.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Krystle ... I just PM'ed you about the Houston baby was that was turned in by the elderly gentlman that rescued him. I think the pupper is about a year.


----------

